# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Fake/Real Schering testoviron 250 mg

## napstern

Are they good 2 go ? or is i just crap ?

Testoviron Depot 250 mg
Batch no. 20093265
Mgf date - aug 2009
Exp date - aug 2014

----------


## number twelve

they look good to me

----------


## napstern

Thx  :Smilie:

----------


## randy6969

Mine look different but maybe because they are from india instead of Pakistan. They are Testoviron Depot 250mg German Remedies. got them straight from the pharmacy so i know they are real 100% Legit. You have a reall long exp date for some reason... 3/10-02/2013

[ATTACH=CONFIG]111***[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]111***[/ATTACH]

----------

